# General > AquaTalk >  bedok lfs

## yingzhou

can anione tell mi the exact location of the bedok lfs?
n wad is its name?

----------


## scang7

hmmm which bedok lfs are u refering to.. there is a few... :Wink:

----------


## zac08

There are so many there....

If you're referring to the one at Fengshan market, it is the Bedok North Aquarium and Pet Shop.

Blk 84, Bedok North st 4 #01 - 07 62429322.

They seem to be having a clearance renovation sale going on now....

----------


## Ariel

u mean the &amp;quot;bian yi dao xiao&amp;quot; shop is it?
still renovation sale? I saw it 3 weeks ago.

----------

